# A good Party snack......Rooster



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

What is a rooster u ask 

1 steamed oyster on a salteen cracker
with salt / pepper

1hot pepper of choice

And a dab of horsratish

it a good party snack:--|


----------

